# ipad sur tv



## roger93 (2 Novembre 2011)

bjr a tous , la technique va trop vite pour moi , voila jai le imac le ipod touch le iphone 4 et le ipad2 
 question , si j achete le apple tv , je peut le brancher en wifi ou en filaire je pense
puisje me servir de tout mes jeux du ipad2 sur la tv ? je crois que oui mais je prefere la confirmation
autre question je voit la pub pour apple tv2 
ya til un apple tv1 et 2 ??

roger , un vieux de 56a 

merci a tous pour d eventuelles infos


----------



## pepeye66 (2 Novembre 2011)

L'Apple TV 1 n'existe plus, vive l'Apple TV2 !
Avec l'ATV2, + un TV (avec une entrée HDMI) et un iPAd 2 tu pourras dupliquer (sans fil) l'écran de ton iPad sur ton TV mais tu pourras aussi visionner les photos, films et vidéos de ton iPad sur ton TV....
Elle n'est pas belle la vie ? !!

PS: Si tu as acheté ton iPad2 avant la sortie de l'iOS5 tu devras récupérer le nouveau mode d'emploi qui intègre iOS5
Tu le trouveras sur ce lien, en première position:
http://support.apple.com/fr_FR/manuals/#ipad


----------



## roger93 (2 Novembre 2011)

ok merci , je sent que je vais m amuser


----------



## roger93 (10 Décembre 2011)

bjr jai branche  l apple tv en ethernet jusqua la bbox , jai branche le cable hdmi a la tv
jai bien le menu sur la tv
mais quand il faut rentrer l identifiant apple de mon compte itune
jai toujour cette reponse comme quoi mon identifiant nest pas bon

jai beau recommencer xx fois mais rien alors que sur mon imac je me connecte sans probleme a mon compte itune grrrrrrrr

quelqun peut il m expilquer ?? merci d avance  

si jai pas donne tous les renseignements merci de me le faire savoir


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Décembre 2011)

As tu activé le partage de connexion sur ton MAC ?


----------



## roger93 (11 Décembre 2011)

bjr , merci d avoir repondu mais heuuu je sais pas faire le partage de connection

juste que sur itunes jai active le partage a domicile cest tout
mais si ya autre manip je suis preneur 

merci d avance


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Décembre 2011)

OK, je me suis mal exprimé, je voulais écrire: Le partage à domicile.
Donc tu l'as bien activé...
Il n'est pas facile d'entrer un identifiant avec la télécommande de l'ATV !
Perso, j'ai du m'y reprendre à plusieurs fois !!
Maintenant, si je dois le faire (ou le refaire) je le fais avec un iphone ou un ipad.
Sois donc persévérant et visualise bien ta saisie (qui est fugitive) pour être sur de toi !
Bon courage !!


----------



## roger93 (13 Décembre 2011)

bjr et merci de m avoir eclaire
je pensait a un bug 
je vais donc m armer de patience 
cest vrai que la telecommande de l apple tv est un peu deroutante


merci encore


----------



## roger93 (15 Décembre 2011)

merci de m avoir aiguillé mais pour l instant je renonce a rentrer le mot de passe

jessaie xxxx fois mais rien , l apple tv refuse mon mot de passe
alors que jutilise ce mot de passe tout les jour sur iphone ou ipad

cest vraiment navrant de faire des belles machines et bloquer sur 
un truc qui semble simple a faire 

a croire quil faut sortir des hautes ecoles pour rentrer un mot de passe


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Décembre 2011)

Ôte moi d'un doute !
Le mot de passe que tu dois saisir c'est celui que tu saisis sur itunes quand par exemple tu achètes une Appli ou une chanson...C'est bien ce que tu fais ?


----------



## roger93 (15 Décembre 2011)

merci de me repondre

jachete pas de musique mais jai un compte itune quand je veut charger un jeux sur appstore jai un identifiant et un mot de passe 
qui me sert aussi sur mon iphone ou ipad si je veut charger un jeux gratuit ou simplemnt faire des mises a jour d application
cest le meme identifiant partout et le mot de passe aussi

cest le meme mot de passe sur itune quand je clique sur "partage a domicile"

cest aussi le meme mot de passe quand j ouvre une session sur itune

serais je dans l erreur ? si oui quelque chose m echappe
si tu voit la faille je suis preneur merci


----------



## roger93 (16 Décembre 2011)

un mystere de plus !!
ce matin mon mot de passe nest plus reconnut ni sur ipod ni sur ipad ni sur itunes store !!!!!


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Décembre 2011)

OK donc tu saisis bien les bons identifiants et MP.
Il y a eu quelques pannes chez Apple:
Voir là:
http://www.mac4ever.com/news/67151/authentification_itunes_ca_revient/
et là:
http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2011/12/16/breve-panne-des-serveurs-d-authentification-d-apple
Peut être as tu été victime de ces "tracasseries" là ?
Il faut insister et si ça continue à dysfonctionner il te faut contacter le SAV Apple.
Bon courage !


----------



## roger93 (17 Décembre 2011)

bjr tout rentre dans lordre ce soir sauf que...................
je rentre le mot de passe sur apple tv et la ya pas de rejet ya juste un message
qui dit 

l apple  tv ne peut se connecter a itune store tant que l horloge du reseau  na pas ete reglee
veuillez essayer ulterieument

et quaand je vais dans "information" 
cest ecrit

horloge de reseau          ignoree (non joignable)



voila les infos que jai pour linstant 

ca avance ca avance


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Décembre 2011)

Connecte ton ATV à ton Mac avec le câble USB fourni.
Sélectionne là dans la fenêtre d'itunes (cartouche gris de gauche)
Fais une réinitialisation (ou restauration)
Re-branche ton ATV à ta TV et refait les manips de connexions....
Ça devrait fonctionner.


----------



## roger93 (18 Décembre 2011)

bjr merci de l info!!  mais pour 119 euros ya pas le cable !!!!!!!!!!!!
jai verifie dans la boite ya rien
et dans le petit catalogue d installation ya inclus cable alim et telecommande
et...............l apple tv quand meme mais pas de cable grrrrrrrrrr

affaire a suivre et merci la pomme   :hein:

je garde de cote ta manip proposee quand j aurai un cable , merci


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Décembre 2011)

Je pensais qu'il était fourni, mais comme j'en ai plusieurs...Mais bon comme tu dis: Pas bien Apple !
Il te faut donc un câble "Micro USB / USB"
Bonne manip !


----------



## roger93 (23 Décembre 2011)

bjr, le cable apple tv est cde sur ebay car a la fnac ya pas

ca doit moins rapporter qun apple tv  

si jai des soucis a l install , je cris "au secours" 

bon noel a tous

et merci  pour toutes les infos precieuses recoltees ici


----------



## roger93 (26 Décembre 2011)

bjr a tous , bon jai recu le cable , je lai relie du apple tv a l ordi

l apple tv est branche sue le courant 

mais rien apparait dans la page itunes sur la gauche de la page

donc je suis au meme point mais..............jai le cable


----------



## pepeye66 (26 Décembre 2011)

Noooon ! il ne faut pas connecter ton ATV sur le courant 220 V. pour cette manip là !
Tu ouvres itunes,
Tu connectes ton ATV à l'ordi via le câble mini USB/USB,
Normalement dans la fenêtre d'itunes, dans le cartouche gris de gauche tu verras apparaitre ton ATV: Tu cliques dessus
Dans la fenêtre de droite tu cliques sur "réinitialiser" ...ou quelque chose du genre et tu laisse faire la manip.
Puis tu rebranches ton ATV sur ton TV et sur la box et tu re-fais les manips d'association (bien entrer tes identifiants)


----------



## roger93 (28 Décembre 2011)

bjr, bon jai mis l apple tv sur itunes , ok jai faut une restaure qui a dure 3/4 minutes
je l installe sur la tv
le cable ethernet nest pas reconnut sur la bbox de bouygue 

mais ca fonctionne en wifi

pb , le mot de passe nest tjrs pas reconnut :mouais:

comment faire simple ? je veut juste passer mes jeux du ipad2 sur la tv 

un tuto basique pour mes maigres connaissances , merci 

bonne journee a tous , je vais dormir jai bosse de nuit  
zzzzzz
zzzzzzzzz


----------



## roger93 (3 Janvier 2012)

apple tv de la dobe ? 
mot de passe tjr pas reconnut
horloge de reseau pas reconnut alors que jai fait la maj sur itunes
arnaque a la pomme pourrie

bonne annee a tous sauf pour la pomme


----------



## pepeye66 (3 Janvier 2012)

roger93 a dit:


> apple tv de la dobe ?
> mot de passe tjr pas reconnut
> horloge de reseau pas reconnut alors que jai fait la maj sur itunes
> arnaque a la pomme pourrie
> ...



Contacte le SAV Apple sans plus tarder car tu vas attraper "la rage" !
Ton ATV a peut être bien un problème...Ils te le diront.


----------



## roger93 (3 Janvier 2012)

merci, mais ou le contacter , jai achete cet atv a la fnac
je doute que la fnac connaisse le pb
et si ca se trouve ya peut etre pas grand chose 
de + une tite question ou se trouve  air play ? 
je connait pas , cest une apps a charger ? 

merci des infos


----------



## pepeye66 (3 Janvier 2012)

roger93 a dit:


> merci, mais ou le contacter , jai achete cet atv a la fnac
> je doute que la fnac connaisse le pb
> et si ca se trouve ya peut etre pas grand chose
> de + une tite question ou se trouve  air play ?
> ...



Un peu de curiosité et d'efforts !...Et tu arrives à ceci:
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/ipad/contact/
Et idem pour "AirPlay":
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4437?viewlocale=fr_FR
Bonnes lectures !


----------



## roger93 (4 Janvier 2012)

merci  pour les liens , je vais regarder ca a tete reposee :sleep:


----------



## roger93 (7 Janvier 2012)

merci pour toutes ces infos

mais desole ca me depasse !!!!

donc je vends apple tv jamais servi juré promis

achete le 9/12/11

achete 119 euros revendu 90 euros et en plus j offre le cable micro usb achete 15 euros sur ebay puisque celui nest meme pas offert par apeullllll

jai ticket caisse de la fnac 

remis main propre en liquide ,  rp 93


----------



## roger93 (7 Janvier 2012)

mis dans la rubrique "petites annonces" 

merci quand meme


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Janvier 2012)

Je n'ai pas encore compris pourquoi tu n'as pas contacté le SAV d'Apple ? (!!) Et si cette ATV a un défaut, ne te sent tu pas un peu responsable de la vendre à quelqu'un ? (!!)


----------



## roger93 (8 Janvier 2012)

je pense que cest moi qui na pas de patienceet pour la vente ya encore 11 mois de garantie
heureusement


----------



## roger93 (8 Janvier 2012)

jai eu une prposition a 80 euros
un collegue de boulot  me propose les 90 euros sous reseve de bon fonctionnement
affaire a suivre


----------



## iDanGener (9 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Le mot de passe non reconnu, ce ne serait pas un problème majuscule/minuscule?

Daniel


----------



## roger93 (9 Janvier 2012)

non , jai bien fait attention

le mot de passe semble etre accepte apres xxx essais 
jai trouve la cause !! jespere que mon collegue va se desister 
sinon tant pis pour moi 

la cle wpa2 de ma box est de 26 caracteres 
sur mon ipod , mon ipad et le iphone je rentre ces memes 26 caracteres
et ces appareils acceptent ces 26 caracteres

dans une logique enfin la mienne jai pense que l app tv voulait ces 26 caracteres 

et depuis des jrs je rentre 26 caracteres et rien ni fait
jai eu l idee ce matin de changer ces 26 c  par 10 c et la ca marche !!

mais 26 c   non il veut pas , niet , nada 
je sais pas pour vous  autres 
merci quand meme d avoir ete patient les gas , car cette histoire des 10c et 26 c 
cest incomprehensible et j avoue jai cherche longtemps


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Janvier 2012)

roger93 a dit:


> ............
> 
> la cle wpa2 de ma box est de 26 caracteres
> ........
> ...




:mouais: !!!!


----------



## roger93 (9 Janvier 2012)

sceptique ? je peu comprendre , cest pas simple et sans mettre en doute les connaissances de chacuns
pourtant ca marche
sur ma bbox je peut metre 10 ou 26c
jai mis 26c par securite avec  des majuscules , minuscules et des chiffres
avec 26c sur ATV ca me me donne un message d erreur de connexion
alors avec 10c ca fonctionne
pas simple , d autant que sur mon ipod, iphone et ipad jai mis 26c pour la wifi

resultat si je veut mon ipad sur la tv faut que je remette sur la box et le ipad 10c


----------

